# Fanny Mendelssohn - String Quartet in E Flat major (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Fanny Mendelssohn's E flat quartet is a fine work that definitely pulls you in. It's not top of the shop but it is a very interesting and surprisingly vigorous work. Here's the recordings that REALLY impressed me (others were OK but these just stood out)

Here's a fine live performance from the Quatuor Ebene







*Recommended

Merel* - a little mannered but still fine
*Lafayette* - slightly dreamer in outlook, glorious 4th movement, especially.
*Erato* - musical and sensible account, played in a pleasantly resonant acoustic
*Cavaleri* - best of this group for me. Fresher, more vivacious but lacking rhe tiniest bit of finesse


*Hugely recommended


Ebene* - this is a terrific performance (from a fine disc containing Felix Mendelssohn's wonderful 2nd and 6th quartets, too) . Vibrant playing, plenty of meatiness and a glorious 2nd movement make this a very appealing and exciting recording and the rest of the disc is of a similar high quality.

*Nash* - this lovely Hyperion disc contains some equally delightful moments and is blessed with impressive recorded sound. The Nash Ensemble may not be quite as 'edgy' as the Ebene but they still play hard when needed and their emotion is engaging. They excel in the slower movements, especially. Whether you prefer this or the Ebene is subjective but my advice is to get both as the fillers on the Nash disc are equally attractive. At the moment this has a miniscule edge for me but I've been changing my mind on which I prefer all week.

*Takacs* - the sound may be a little close, dry and slightly claustrophobic but the performance is wonderful. The Takacs work the dynamics expertly and have a depth that other ensembles just can't match. This is playing of the highest quality and, given the Ebene's soundstage, this would have probably been my top choice.


----------

